# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Типы цен

## МаратМ

Подскажите как в 1с7 УСН выставлять виды цен

----------


## Александра Д

> Подскажите как в 1с7 УСН выставлять виды цен


Для начала изменить в Константах значение константы "Использовать типы цен номенклатуры" с НЕТ на ДА и определить ,с какой даты будут применяться разные типы цен.При вводе в справочник номенклатуры новой позиции будет сообщение,что могут использоваться разные цены,которые и нужно установить в закладке Цены.ИМХО

----------

МаратМ (17.04.2012)

----------

